# Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.5



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.5 1000 Watt 2 Channel Auto Amplifier - eBay (item 200543461102 end time Nov-21-10 09:02:16 PST)

Zero Point Baby!


----------

